# Am I too young to hack without an adult?



## binky652 (31 January 2013)

Okay so to cut a long story short I loan a pony who's completely bombproof 21year old NewforestXwelsh. My friend also loans a horse owned by the same owner, he's a 26 years old gelding 14.2 hh and a 99% bombproof. Usually we hack with the owner and her other horse and go on hacks all around the local area. Sadly she's leaving to go to the circus leaving me and my friend with only our two horses. Our parents aren't too keen on letting us hack them out, even on 20-30mins hacks with no roads. I can understand why the are conserned for our and our horses welfare if something was to go wrong however me and my friend are both in year9 of secondary school and are very mature and sensible teens who are fully aware of our horses behaviours and capeabilities. I was wondering what other peoples opinons on our situation are as there is nobody at our yard who is up for riding with us as their horses are lame. Who is in the right, us or are our parents just being very over-protective?


----------



## Kallibear (31 January 2013)

How old is secondary 9?

My sharer for my very sensible little cob started riding him out by herself at 15. 

My friend was riding her very very sensible old horse out on short safe hacks at 13.

Why not do your BHS Riding and Road Safety test then your parents will know you've had training and know what you're doing?


----------



## Posie (31 January 2013)

Year 9 is 13/14 year olds. I think I hacked out with friends at that age but not by myself.


----------



## binky652 (31 January 2013)

13/14 years old Thats a good idea, the thing is our parents are horsey and used to ride out and gallop around all the time, you'd think they'd understand why we would like to hack out together! Will deffo ask our parents if that would be a good idea to do  Thanks


----------



## 3Beasties (31 January 2013)

I personally think you are old enough (and sound mature and sensible!) to hack alone, especially as you have quieter horses and presumably know the area the you will be hacking in?

The two children I look after have hacked out alone (not even with each other for company) since the age of 11. They live in a very quiet area and are always made to take a phone with them.

Would your parents walk with you a couple of times so they can see that you are in control and sensible?


----------



## binky652 (31 January 2013)

Yeah, just not sure how to convince them that we'd be okay!!


----------



## binky652 (31 January 2013)

Oh hehe thanks! 
Yeah they were thinking of coming with us however said they'd want to jog with us everytime we go on a hack which seems as if we're kinds restricted as to where we can hack  thanks for your reply


----------



## Kallibear (31 January 2013)

13 is pretty young to be allowed out in public by yourself, in charge of a horse. You have to be 14yrs to do the BHS Road Safety test.

If your parents are horsey they'll therefore be more than aware of how things can go wrong. In fact they'll  be busy remembering all the stupid, dangerous things they used to do as kids 

To be honest Im surprised the owner of the ponies even lets you go up by yourself, never mind take them out.

Will one of your parents be willing to walk with you whilst you ride? Take the dog for a walk? You could trot off then trot back and go for canter etc still. I take an 11 yr old out a lot. Her pony is far fitter than my old semiretired girl so she whizzed backwards and forwards but never out of sight. After a while your parents will allow you a little more freedom, once you've proved yourself sensible and reliable, until eventually you'll be allowed out on your own.


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (31 January 2013)

I started hacking out with a friend last spring, when I was 14. I am allowed by myself for short hacks now I'm 15.  When I was 13 i wasn't allowed out without my parents, either my mum or dad had to walk beside me and it was extremely boring  I think if your 14 and you know what your doing it should be fine as long as you take a phone.


----------



## Lolo (31 January 2013)

I think it depends a lot on your competency. I was riding and leading out on my own by the time I was 12, and my sister and I and a friend would merrily go off just us three when we were 11, 11 and 8. We were pretty competent, and knew our way round really well, and had ponies who were generally not the type for awful behavior out hacking.


----------



## Moomin1 (31 January 2013)

Well I used to ride my pony out from the age of 12 on my own, but that was a good few years back now.

I don't think that it would be particularly advisable, that being said, if there is more than one of you, and you stick to public areas, and have a phone on  you then I suppose it wouldn't be too bad a thing.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (31 January 2013)

I was leading out rides at 12  Hacking with friends of same age and younger from 11 ish but not on my own. Now though I would worry more about traffic and other road users than yourselves. My RI used to say me and my friend were more competent than some of the staff at the yard :s


----------



## binky652 (31 January 2013)

yeah, I mean even if my parent came with us at least we could still ride them out!!


----------



## EllieandGeorge (31 January 2013)

I think that provided you feel safe on your pony, are a competent rider, know how to behave on the roads and wear reflectives/safety gear and the owner of the pony is happy with you doing so you should be fine.
I started riding out completely alone when I was 12, I always made sure I had a charged up phone, mum/dad checked I was ok setting off and wore reflective gear and body protector. Im now 15 and ride out alone on pretty much any horse, hack to hunt meets alone, meet up with friends out riding and have been doing that since I was about 13.


----------



## Kallibear (31 January 2013)

binky652 said:



			yeah, I mean even if my parent came with us at least we could still ride them out!!

Click to expand...

From past experience of trying to let stubborn parents let me do as I wanted, the non confrontational alternative always works best.

If they're happy to walk out with you, jump on the opportunity and make sure you act grateful. Once they've seen you ride and act act sensibly (and have seen the ponies behave) they'll eventually let, or even suggest,  you go by yourself. Push your luck or make a fuss and they'll just say no out of principle.


----------



## pansy (31 January 2013)

I must be a bad mom !! Daughter just turned 14 has been hacking out with her friend the same age  on their own for a while at least a year & a half  - knows where she is going is very competent & has phone with her - contacts me at certain times whilst out & tells me where she is going - the one horse can be a bit lively at times if she thinks she willl have an issue gets off & then carries on - she also goes out on her own at times but doesn't go too far x


----------



## YorksG (31 January 2013)

I think you are going to have to proove to your parents that you are responsible enough to ride out on your own, and that does mean agreeing to them going with you for a while. There are some ideas you can suggest to them for when they are happy about you going without them. Agree to always tell them the route and the time it is likely to take you, whether you will be jumping or not on the hack. Agree (even make some) to wear ID labels on you and horse and always carry a phone with charge and credit (you will have to make sure that you are responsible enough not to have used all the credit talking to friends  ). If you offer all that, while accepting parental presence with a good grace, then I would guess that your parents will let you go alone before too long


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (31 January 2013)

Ditto all the above advice, and (if someone hasn't said it already) PLEASE WEAR SOME HI VIZ!!! Keep yourself & your horse safe.


----------



## orionstar (31 January 2013)

I was hacking out with friends at this age, and maybe if your parents see how competent you are they'll let you go on your own, or you could have a parent like the one I see on saturday morning driving through the middle of the village behind his daughter with his hazards on for two mile (she's 15 by the way)!


----------



## Honey08 (1 February 2013)

I let my stepson start hacking out alone at that age.  Our lanes are very quiet though, which is a big factor. Had we  been on busier roads I probably wouldn't have let him at that point.  He also had a very sensible pony that was totally trustworthy.   I also had him do the pc riding and road safety course and the exam (he took the BHS one but failed - I was more bothered that he had done the course).

Could you suggest doing a course/test to show you are serious about riding properly and safely on the road?


----------



## madmav (1 February 2013)

Olden times....I was 13, hacking down the Finchley Road (it is a mega busy road, many lanes of traffic in London) with friends to get to Hampstead Heath. We did it, there and back. Several times. We once even hacked over to Highgate to look for Rod Stewart (really showing my age now). Also got chased all over Kenwood by wardens as we definitely weren't meant to be there.
Not condoning any of the above, and I wouldn't do it all now. But it was fun. My parent (just the one) had no idea what I was up to.
This isn't helping, is it? Times have changed. I am now a parent and would go ballistic if I knew a child of mine was doing the same. But I survived. Sometimes it's just better not to know and hope for the best..


----------



## Littlelegs (1 February 2013)

Have you asked your parents what they are specifically concerned about? Such as would they be equally reluctant to let you & your friend go that route on bikes, or is it that they don't trust the ponies or something? Daughters just turned 8 so my rule for the pony is the same as being unsupervised at any other time. It's only either within my earshot, or with trusted older mid teens when I know exactly where they are & not on roads. I was all over the place from very young, & I've known other kids your age or younger safely hack alone. But, I'm not your parent, they might well have a good reason, or just need a bit of time to realise how responsible you are.


----------



## Highlands (1 February 2013)

Why not ask parents to take the car to a place where you can meet them. My form are year 9. Many of them walk to and from school in a not a very nice area. 

Why not ask parents to shadow you/ be close by until the light changes. Review and see then


----------



## xloopylozzax (1 February 2013)

I obviously had parents who didn't particularly care. I was hacking out on my own from 8/9yr old. Started just around the village but I was soon going further afield (busy main roads etc)

It's never been an issue, I was in control, very aware of what was going on around me and on good ponies. More so than some of the middle aged women I see round here sometimes


----------



## xloopylozzax (1 February 2013)

ETA- this was just before mobile phones, so it was a case of telling them where I was going and being able to recite our telephone number and address haha


----------



## Dippy Zippy (1 February 2013)

I was hacking out on my own and in company from 9 off road. Then i was allowed to hack out on the roads at 10 with my friend (who was the same age) but i always had to have a mobile on me and tell my parents where i was going and at what time we would be leaving and expect to return. 

I think if you let your parents go with you a few times at first, so they can see how competent you are, they are more likely to let you start hacking out on your own.


----------



## Madoldbat (1 February 2013)

Another member of the bad mothers club here. The child has been hacking out on her own for years and is only just 14 now. 

The rules are
1 always have mobile phone
2 always tell someone responsible where she's going and if applicable what time she expects to be back (tho the timings of the rides she goes on are well known)
3 always wear hi viz
4 an emergency number is attached to the saddle of her horse on the d ring and on her hi viz using those little plastic key identifiers although you could get a dog tag etched
5 she rings halfway round if going on a new route

Lots of great advice from other posters
To further your cause I would suggest
1 do NOT say "well everybody else does it". Your parents will instantly shut down
2 as someone else has said, ask parents what it is that worries them and what you could do between you to address their concerns
3 perhaps suggest a 10 minute hack to start with, extending slowly
4 the riding and road safety test is a good idea
5 never ever give them cause to worry ie don't say one thing then do another


You probably don't want to say this but accidents can happen anywhere not just hacking alone.....


----------



## Littlelegs (1 February 2013)

Tbf to ops parents though, circumstances dictate what we feel is safe. Last summer I let my then 7yr old ride a 30min off road route with a 15yr old. The difference is I'd spent 7yrs previous riding with her so I have full knowledge of her capabilities, I know her pony, & I know the other girl & pony well. And I could see them for most of the route. Although I teach daughter while we hack for improvement, I can't remember the last time I had to help from a control pov. I know full well when her pony gets a bit full of it, without me saying do x,y,z the pony will prance rather than daughter using the energy positively, but I also know she's still in control without needing any input. Basically I am fully aware of her abilities & limitations, so I can make a satisfactory decision. Ops hasn't been riding with parents though, its been with the owner, so I can understand why they might be cautious if they aren't 100% sure of their child's safety.


----------



## R_H (1 February 2013)

I had been riding my first pony 3 years before we bought her - So my parents knew they could trust her not to do anything silly! I was in year 9 when we bought her. It became impractical for me to ride out on with adults only because I was at school all day and they rode in the morning - therefore Mum/Dad started to walk or cycle with me, then would start/finish with me or meet me at a certain place and gradually it became less of an issue.
 As long as I had my phone and told them where I was going everything was fine! 
Bulled up their trust so they know that you aren't going to putting themselves at risk!


----------



## kateo (1 February 2013)

binky652 said:



			Sadly she's leaving to go to the circus leaving me and my friend with only our two horses.
		
Click to expand...

sorry I have to ask - she's leaving to go to the circus?!


----------



## Kaylum (1 February 2013)

have seen adults who shouldnt be riding out on their own.  It's up to your parents to be honest.  I was riding out at 9 but that's cause my parents never bothered what I did.


----------



## Ahrena (1 February 2013)

I rode out alone from age of 12.

Horse was not particularly well behaved and i wasn't the best rider (fresh from rs!) but my mum wasn't horsey..

Always had a phone. No one knew where i was going as often went exploring and would be out for about 5 hours!


----------



## kate.jessop (1 February 2013)

As a 11/12 year old I was hacking out by myself on my 13.2hh 27 year old loan pony whenever I could. 

Unfortunately we said goodbye to her august 2012 at the grand age of 29 but I will never forget heading out in the summer on weekends or after school on a long rein not having to worry about anything. I used to love cantering up the hill and just exploring! I remember talking to people on the yard about nice places to go and just following their directions, I used to just go and explore in the woods.

Even though it was only a few years ago, looking back it was crazy.. most parents wouldnt dream of letting their 11 year old hack out all alone but my mum trusted her 100%. I know how lucky I was to have been able to spend part of my childhood with such a special pony and I wish more little girls could have the same experience I did!


----------



## BronsonNutter (1 February 2013)

I was hacking out alone at 12 (I didn't get a pony till then, else it would probably have been sooner!) - and me and a friend, who was just a year older than me, used to go off XC schooling together (no adults) then too  

I did always take a mobile phone with me though, and we both knew basic first aid/what to do in an emergency. It might be worth speaking to your parents and agreeing on an 'emergency plan' for incase something goes wrong - eg. for if your friend falls off, your pony injures themself etc. Thankfully I never had to ring an ambulance for anything till I was 20, but it meant I was prepared!


----------



## Madz123 (2 February 2013)

I was riding out from the age of 13 with a friend a year older than me my mother wasn't keen on this at all at first so we done little hacks to start and be back by the time we said we would and gradually got longer, my horse wasn't exactly safe but my mother got to know I new the boundries and started to trust me also I had to have a 'back up' plan should something happen and a mobile on both of us, good luck with it, I found just going along with my mum at first helped as she thought she new best lol


----------



## poppet (2 February 2013)

I let my daughter and her friend hack out at 14 and also with her sister who is 13.  The horses they rode were extremely well behaved. About a 40 min hack with just over half of it off road, the road part was very quiet.

I had ridden the route and had also walked with them quite a few times prior to taking a deep breath and letting them go.  My friend had to assure me that they would be fine.  Maybe persuade your parents to do that and once they are familiar with where you are going and how well behaved the horses are then they will be more relaxed.

It's a big step for them and you!!


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (2 February 2013)

I'm 14 and since I started part loaning Jock a few months ago (who is a billion times safer than the last horse I parted loaned) I've been going on 40 minute hacks (including roadwork) on my own. I always carry a mobile and have hi-viz for myself and Jock. My Mum knows that I'm very safe on the roads and Jock is pretty much bombproof, and even when he does get spooked, he'd never do anything stupid like bolt or jump into the middle of the road.

It depends on the rider and the horse. By what you've told us I see no problem  in you going on hacks with your friend. But your parents know you better than I do, so maybe you could try to find out from them why they don't like the idea of you going out without an adult?


----------



## DragonSlayer (2 February 2013)

My son is 15, almost 6ft tall and i don't let him hack alone! Him and the horse are fine, it's the other idiots.....riding and road safety or not, he's got plenty of time to ride out in his own and with mates when he's older....


----------



## tinap (2 February 2013)

Agree with Dragonslayer!! I've just started letting my daughter go out with her friend & they are both almost 17yrs, been riding since aged 5 & did their Road safety years ago! It's not them or the ponies I don't trust but the idiots on the roads. If her friend isn't able to ride out, I go out on my bike with her


----------



## amyneave (3 February 2013)

I started hacking by myself when I was about 14 I think.


----------



## EAST KENT (3 February 2013)

Good Lord,what a restricted life these kids lead,`fraid to say I must have had rotten parents..not only disappearing off with a girl of 9 when I was 7,but going hunting in her company when I was 8. Kids NEED to explore and get independent and I might say take risks,it is part of growing up.
  My age people did not have mobile phones or high viz..we are still hee.


----------



## tinap (3 February 2013)

& when I was young (which is not that long ago seeing as I am 35) I didn't know 1 single person that was ever hit/killed by a drunk, speeding or mobile phone wielding driver. Unfortunately at 17, my daughter has already lost 1 friend to a speeding driver & has another who was very seriously injured by a drunk driver. If its off road hacking then fair enough. We aren't lucky enough to have any that doesn't  need at least a few miles of roadwork first


----------



## Gloi (3 February 2013)

I feel sorry for teenagers that aren't allowed to hack out alone these days. I had the best time of my life when I was 13 - 16 with my pony. I used to be out on him, sometimes with my friends and sometimes by myself,  every moment when I wasn't at school.  It's a wonder I didn't wear the legs off him, we rode for miles and miles.


----------



## poiuytrewq (3 February 2013)

My daughters yr 8 coming up 13 and I let her hack with a friend a few times. I have let her hack my horse who's more level headed than hers alone but only on a short hack that didn't involve roads. She's proven herself sensible and I trust her completely but it's drivers etc I worry about.


----------



## PorkChop (3 February 2013)

I let my two daughters, aged 9 and 11, hack out off road for short rides.

I personally think we try and protect our children too much, or maybe I am jut a bad mother.

Ultimately it is not your decision though, and you do have to respect that.


----------



## mandwhy (4 February 2013)

I think you are old enough, especially as you have off road hacking and you would be going out as a pair rather than actually on your own - there is a big difference there if one of you has a fall! Responsible adult or not, you would have someone there to get help/get you home.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 February 2013)

My friend allows her 13/14 yr old to hack his very trustworthy pony on his own, if he goes on a circular route which she can see from the yard.  They are fortunate though that their yard is on a hill and there are several short circular routes, which are almost completely visible from the yard.  Would this be an option for you OP?


----------



## simplyhunting (5 February 2013)

I've been hacking alone since I was 11, and I think that happened to be my 4y/o youngster  But I'd known the area for years, knew all short-cuts, horse was a mostly sensible sort for her age and most was off-road. Even cycled to the field, did have a mobile though-by age 13/14 was hacking to shows/ hunting alone staying all day and hacking back when hounds came home.   If you're sensible and going as a pair should be fine? Just make sure somone knows where you're going and your mobiles are charged up - enjoy


----------



## newgirl (6 February 2013)

I know we parents seem like such killjoys but try to be patient & understand that whatever age you are your parents will always worry about you! My daughter is nearly 14 & against my natural instinct I have recently started letting her hack out on her own. It's not my daughter I don't trust & it's not her pony, I just know that accidents happen & unfortunately an accident involving a slight, 14yr old & a big heavy pony, can be serious. Not to mention cars driving too fast on country roads. Your parents are probably happy for you to gain experience of riding on your own & having been into horses when they were younger, they will understand the freedom & bonding you want to have with your pony, but the nervousness they feel comes from  deep inside because you are their child & in my case I have to fight my natural instinct as a mother to let my daughter out on her own!! If you have children of your own one day I'm sure you will feel the same


----------



## billylula (7 February 2013)

Feeling very  reading this thread. My daughter has been hacking out around our village (no main roads) since she was 12. By herself. Totally bombproof pony and she worked up to it.


----------



## billylula (7 February 2013)

She hunts alone also or with a similarly aged friend. I trust them and they have mobiles.


----------



## longdog (8 February 2013)

My daughter started hacking out with friends when she was around 13. Def have a mob with you, I think the age for RRS is 12? My d was 12 when she did hers.
It does depend, of course, where you are, what the roads are like etc, but def 13 is not too young in my opinion.


----------



## 056775 (8 February 2013)

I 100% think you are old enough....Is there a pub within a few miles of the stables... 

Suggest they drive there for Sunday lunch/a drink and you hack to meet them.  Trot up to meet them and then back you go...

They will be able to drive past as you go, see how much you enjoy it and also gets them involved a little. You can then hack back and every one has had a nice afternoon 

Also might be worth saving up for as much reflective gear than you can shake a stick at to show the rents how much you are concerned for you and ponies safety... And never give them a hard time for making you wear your BP!!!


----------



## Natti (11 February 2013)

13 was when myself and a friend started hacking out without an adult, our parents knew where we were going and we always had our mobiles with us. We often went out most of the day, although there are loads of good bridle paths around where I live, and not many busy roads  If you can show your parents that you are a competent rider and sensible about it I cant see a problem with it


----------



## maree t (12 February 2013)

My daughter just turned 14 and she is only just being allowed out alone. She has been hacking out with similar aged friends and her brother for several years when it became impossible for me to keep up anymore !!.
We live in a forestry commission area so loads of good hacking but we have had a stranger hanging around and following kids on their ponies so we have strict agreements on where they go. I dont worry when she is out with her brother but if friends come to ride then I am more wary as they are usually girls and have had a scare with this bloke.
I find it very hard not to worry but realise that they have to keep moving the boundaries as they grow up. I let them go hunting on their own and have to watch them roaring round at hunter trials so I dont think riding out on their own is the most worrying thing that they do,
they always carry a phone and wear loads of hi viz


----------



## DragonSlayer (12 February 2013)

EAST KENT said:



			Good Lord,what a restricted life these kids lead,`fraid to say I must have had rotten parents..not only disappearing off with a girl of 9 when I was 7,but going hunting in her company when I was 8. Kids NEED to explore and get independent and I might say take risks,it is part of growing up.
  My age people did not have mobile phones or high viz..we are still hee.
		
Click to expand...

Restricted life? His life is what I want to preserve. When he has gained more road knowledge (probably through when he starts driving) then I'll be comfortable. The 'Good Lord' is the one I DON'T wish my son to be meeting before his time...



Gloi said:



			I feel sorry for teenagers that aren't allowed to hack out alone these days. I had the best time of my life when I was 13 - 16 with my pony. I used to be out on him, sometimes with my friends and sometimes by myself,  every moment when I wasn't at school.  It's a wonder I didn't wear the legs off him, we rode for miles and miles.
		
Click to expand...

Don't feel sorry for my son, that's not your job.


----------



## BeckyD (14 February 2013)

Eeek I hacked out alone down a very quiet lane and then on a bridleway from the age of 10 (on a totally bomproof 21yo shetland x whose idea of speed was how quickly she could get her head down to the grass) and I passed my BHS road safety test aged around age 11 (I guess you could do it younger back then - I'm sure it was at my second PC camp and I only went twice, once aged 10 and once aged 11?).  After I passed that I was allowed to hack out on the roads on my own.  By the time I was 15 I used to go out for half a day or more on my TBx horse on my own including along very main roads (A roads). Maybe things were different back then?!

Looking back I was far too young (although I was mature for my age and terribly sensible) to have coped had something gone wrong but thank god nothing ever did.  I nearly fell off a few times when the various horses spooked, and a couple of times I got well and truly lost, but I always found my way back again somehow (albeit hours late!  crikey did I get in trouble - we didn't have mobiles then!).  I also used to hack to shows alone, compete alone, then hack home alone 

Accidents do happen but I think it comes down to parental views upon risk - which by and large also depends upon the attitude of the child.  Until you're an adult you are pretty much having to do what your parents say - they are after all, only trying to keep you in one piece!!


----------



## lpeacock (14 February 2013)

I used to hack out on my 16.2hh warmblood in year 9 on my own. However I would always leave a note on the board, what time i left, what route I was doing and have my mobile. 

My new horse I would not hack out on my own and I am now 21 just because he is an idiot and he is not quiet enough. 

Maybe get your parents out on the bike to begin with so they can see how you deal on the road and how the horse copes. Once they are happy that you will be ok and the horse doesnt mind traffic then they may be much happier about you going out on your own/with a friend. 

I completely understand where they are coming from, it is not you on your horse but the idiots on the road who are not considerate around horses whilst driving!


----------



## Alice Victoria (18 February 2013)

I understand your issue. I had this when i first started riding a horse for a friend of my mum&#8217; s last summer (i am 14 nearly 15, and was 14 at the time) My mum was happy for me to ride when her friend walked with me, but not happy for me to go out on my own. This soon became an issue when my mum &#8216;s friend went on holiday and asked me to ride the horse.

My mum refused to let me go out on my own, however this was necerssary to do to exercise the horse properly. I found that by asking my mum to come out with me and walk a couple of times, so she could see how safe the horse was and so she knew exactly where i was riding, she felt a little better about letting me ride alone. I started off just going out for 30mins, and always carry my phone. Now my mum see&#8217;s how safe the pony is she is happy for me to go out for a couple of hours, aslong as i stop every hour and get off and text her to tell her i am safe.

(This is bearing in mind my mum is absolutly terrified of horses and wont touch one, and hates me riding at all) i understand your mum may not be like this, but it is an idea to try.


----------



## Emma1991 (19 February 2013)

My sister is a bit younger than you, 13, but she's just started to be allowed to hack out as long as there's someone on the ground either walking or cycling. Maybe to start with put it to your parents that only one of you will hack at a time? Eventually they'll see you are both being mature and responsible and maybe let you hack together?


----------



## EstherYoung (19 February 2013)

056775 said:



			I 100% think you are old enough....Is there a pub within a few miles of the stables... 

Suggest they drive there for Sunday lunch/a drink and you hack to meet them.  Trot up to meet them and then back you go...

They will be able to drive past as you go, see how much you enjoy it and also gets them involved a little. You can then hack back and every one has had a nice afternoon 

Also might be worth saving up for as much reflective gear than you can shake a stick at to show the rents how much you are concerned for you and ponies safety... And never give them a hard time for making you wear your BP!!!
		
Click to expand...

This ^

Build it up, little steps, show that you are responsible. They worry. It's what parents do.


----------



## Honey08 (19 February 2013)

Has Binky actually been back on this thread since she started it?  60 replies, and not a comment from her!!  It would be interesting to know how things are going.


----------



## scoobydoo1236 (10 March 2013)

As long as you feel competent enough to hack out by yourselves then go for it!! I starting hacking out without an adult when I was 12 with a 13yr old friend on a 4yr old so I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## wyrdsister (10 March 2013)

I was hacking out from 9/10 years old with friends of a similar age, pre-mobile phones, quite often for hours. We had one or two complicated incidents, but always coped and came home safe.


----------



## niagaraduval (12 March 2013)

I used to hack out my 16.2hh ex racer nut job alone on the roads (was better behaved on the road than up the tracks as he would just take off at the sight of grass!) when I was 12.


----------



## Twiggy14 (12 March 2013)

Does it mean I have bad parents...i was riding my whizzy dartmoor out by myself or with a 12 year old when I was 7+....off road but we went everywhere! I was very mature though and have been riding all my life...


----------



## RainbowDash (12 March 2013)

Honey8 I thought the same thing. Haven't actually replied to the thread in the first instance - user name Blinky and mention of going off to the circus comment put me off..


----------



## apples+pears (3 April 2013)

Why should anyone be put off because the username is Binky (not Blinky!!) anyway ??


----------



## stacey_lou (3 April 2013)

I was hacking on my own on my TB at the age of 13 so I don't see why not, just Make sure someone knows your route and you take a mobile phone


----------



## Polos (3 April 2013)

I am 17 now and am only now being allowed to hack out with my friend without my mum or  instructor. I am still not allowed to go out completely by myself and I wouldn't want to so if no one on a horse can come with my my mum walks on foot.


----------



## hnmisty (3 April 2013)

My mum used to accompany me on her bike, with the deal that I could go out on my own when I passed my ride and road safety test. I passed that when I was 14-15 (about 10 years ago!). I can't remember whether she let me go out with friends on my own before I passed it (only happened about two times, as the nearest friends with horses were about 3 miles away anyway). I think my dad would've let me go out on my own when I was about your age, but didn't dare in case my mum found out. You could say she's a worrier... 

I enjoy my own company, so was very happy to go out on my own, but in later years would get her to come out with me, mainly to act as photographer/gate keeper.

I didn't know there was a lower age limit on taking your ride and road safety. When I took mine (through the pony club) there was a boy who was at primary school taking it. Although he did fail...

edit to say: she used to make me send her a text to say I'd got across the main road when I went on the one route that required crossing it. My friends (two sisters) used to ring their mum to say they'd crossed it, whenever it was on their route. Worth offering to do that.


----------



## lme (3 April 2013)

My (then) 12yo used to hack out with a friend the same age. Now, at 14, she hacks with her 10yo sister. The ponies are sensible on the roads, they always take a phone & we agree a route in advance. Also, 14yo has passed her PC riding & road safety test.


----------



## Sparkles (3 April 2013)

I'd love to say yes as I was hacking by myself then, on what you'd describe as not to saintly ponies.

However, with how the hacking and traffic is today [basing on my hacking routes anyway], I would be inclined to say no just from the stupidity of drivers and the difference in traffic compared to 10 years ago.


----------



## springtime13 (3 April 2013)

I used to ride out on my own aged 11. And I'm not that old.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (4 April 2013)

madmav said:



			Olden times....I was 13, hacking down the Finchley Road (it is a mega busy road, many lanes of traffic in London) with friends to get to Hampstead Heath. We did it, there and back. Several times. We once even hacked over to Highgate to look for Rod Stewart (really showing my age now). Also got chased all over Kenwood by wardens as we definitely weren't meant to be there.
Not condoning any of the above, and I wouldn't do it all now. But it was fun. My parent (just the one) had no idea what I was up to.
This isn't helping, is it? Times have changed. I am now a parent and would go ballistic if I knew a child of mine was doing the same. But I survived. Sometimes it's just better not to know and hope for the best..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the "olden days"  when life was so different... it was a more nurturing world, that we were privileged to experience. But even I know Finchley Road and you must have been brave!

I hacked out alone at an abominably early age, so young that it may reflect badly on my parents! However we live in Africa, and had lots of open space and areas to ride that were almost without traffic. 
In fairness to my parents they were very stringent about wearing my hat (which I plopped on the gatepost as I exited and put on again as I came home: too hot and sweaty to wear on a decent outride when you're a kid in a hot climate).  Safety stirrups were the one thing we absolutely adhered to, though.

The OP could maybe accept the parents offer to run with them, and use the opportunity to reassure her parents as to her responsible approach. As all parties gain confidence, independent hacking will inevitably follow.


----------



## Faithkat (4 April 2013)

Oh dear  . . .  I have been wondering whether I ought to reply to this thread.  I learnt to ride a long time ago before the nanny state and was out hacking alone before I was 8 years old.  This pic was taken a month after my 8th birthday (the pony was 13.2hh to give you an idea of how little I was)


----------



## Ancient Hacker (4 April 2013)

Faithkat, that's a truly lovely picture! I suspect we're of similar vintage: the generation that improves with age


----------



## Jericho (4 April 2013)

I have a 9 yr old who regularly hacks out with me but there is no way I would let her out on her own. I think at the OPs age, I as a parent, would stipulate
1) I know where she is going
2) she goes with someone else
3) know the pony is 100%
4) she has attended a riding and road safety course
5) she has a mobile phone
6) she has high viz on

That may be over protective but the world we live in today isn't like it used to be and it's not necessarily how old, mature, sensible the rider/pony is, it's often the case of how stupid other road users can be. 

If the route involved no roads whatsoever then would probably be much less cautious.


----------



## Orangehorse (4 April 2013)

I can't remember when I went out by myself - before 12 I expect, but my parents weren't horsey at all, so they didn't appreciate what can go wrong, and as everyone says, there was a lot less traffic around in those days.

OP,your parents are thinking about worst case - what if the ponies got frightened by something and you both fell off - could you cope?  I think if you did what Jericho suggests you should then be OK,

My ponies weren't that angelic, but I can only remember falling off once when out by myself and that was when my pony shied at a sheep in the hedge and her hindlegs slipped and we both ended up rolling on the road.  So if you are sensible and don't try to go racing round fields or jumping over hedges then the main danger is other road users.


----------

